# Ohio National Poultry Show



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

At the last minute we got a sponsor to give Champion Pigeon and Reserve Champion Pigeon for the 2012 show in hopes to get more people entering pigeons in 2013. We had a lot of interest in the pigeons that were entered this year from non pigeon keepers as well as from pigeon keepers who did not know that they were allowed to show pigeons at the Ohio National. So I was coming out here to let you all know that our sponsor was pleased with the interest and will sponsor again for the 2013 show!
So mark your calendars to enter your pigeons in the upcoming Ohio National Poultry Show 2013.

Ohio National Poultry Show


----------

